# Anyone have a Havanese or Dog inspired tattoo?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I know this thread/question is sort of weird, but I've been watching Miami Ink and New York Ink on Netflix the last few weeks and was really surprised at how many people tattoo their pets, either in memory..or just to show love to a current companion. 

I know Laurie has a most beautiful Havanese tattoo (maybe she'll be a doll and share a pic here ) 

Anyone else out of curiosity ?

Kara


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for starting this Kara. I have thought about it (a tiny little Piper face) especially after seeing Laurie's. I would love to see anybody else that may have one too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love looking at Tats, love the TV programs and the stories that come with the tatoos.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I confess I have thought about it. I already have two tatts, both flowers, one is my chinese name, an orchid, another a bud rose. I only got the orchid, b/c I needed to re-ink the rose, and he wouldn't do it unless he put his mark on me, good thing I like the orchid.

it's hard with portraits, it's a very specific skill, a speciality. and it's expensive... hurts like a mofo.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am trying to find the picture, but it must be on an old disc - my tattoo of Lily is a portrait - straight from a picture. It was very painful  I will keep looking.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Your tattoo is beautiful and I am one of those people who said "I would never get a tattoo", but the older I get, the more intriqued I am..when my grandmother passed away 5 years ago, I entertained the idea of getting a Bird of Paradise flower w/ a hummingbird, because that has a special meaning between just her and I..

And then, I saw Laurie's and said "I'd totally do that"! People would then put me in an elevated 'crazy dog lady' status (no offense, Laurie! lol) but Tattoos sort of catipult you into the 'upper tier' of CDL's..:der: ound:


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok. I gotta see Laurie's! Or is that too personal? If you feel like sharing Laurie, I am intrigued for sure!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

It's just that several of you have mentioned the "pain" word, and that always stops me. If a tatoo is a requirement of showing my love, I will do it though!!! P.S. count me in with the people who are disgruntled about the new icon situation, what's up with that. It was not broke, should not have fixed it, IMO.  Oh well, I still love ya.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

tattoo pain: I explain to my non-tatted friends- like a bee sting. over and over again.

You pain receptors get tired of firing, after awhile, and your endorphins kick in, so it gets better about 20 minutes into the tattoo. but after the first 2 minutes, I'm always trying to get out of the chair and leave. certain places on the body hurt more and hurt less. and the post tattoo care ain't fun, it feels like a bad sunburn for a week.

I'm no wuss. I snapped a finger, during snowboarding, 1 1/4 inch oblique break and didn't shed a tear. also had a huge mass pushing on my bladder (didn't know) and I had acute renal failure, and that hurt 20x more than a tattoo (trying to pee but can't, not a drop after 24 hours of no peeing).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

FancyNancy- not too personal at all - it just took me a while to find the picture that I had taken of it. Here it is....

This was done by a "portrait" tattoo artist straight from a picture of Lily


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love it too! 

How long did that take Laurie and what is the pain level 1 to 10?


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

That may have me rethinking the no tattoo thing. I have joined the ranks of CDL, I think.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! They did a great job on that tatoo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie, 
It took almost 2 hours - and the pain ranged from a 3.5 to a 9 at times. I just took a little break when it hit 9. I always say that if I can give birth with no meds, then I can handle most pain!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, I really like it too!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Love it :dance:*


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be darned! I've always been soooooooo anti-tattoo. Now, I look at Laurie's and . . . OMG!! I know I've crossed the line now! Always said I couldn't think of anything I'd want etched into my body for the rest of my life -- until now. I don't live far from Laurie . How far away could her tattoo artist be???? lane:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, you are wild woman!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yea a wild OLD woman!! Sorry for the picture of my old legs!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Ooh, I like it!!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Laurie, may I ask how much? I'm guessing four bills, minimum b/c he/she did such a nice job. if it's just outline, I could do that. color hurts more (more needles).


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I had this done many years ago, but I think it cost about $230 - it was done in Pennsylvania. My brother and I went for our Birthdays, he got a raven on his back and I had my pup done. I wanted to get all three of my pups but the artist refused to do them on a small area. He said it would all bleed together after a while, so we agreed to do just one pup.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, you are one hot, sexy mama! I'm surprised it was only a few hundred bucks, I figured it cost about 5-600 since it looks so expensive to me, its such a great portrait tattoo, could've been done by Ami James himself. (I really love Chris Garver's work (Miami Ink reference in case anyone is wondering)) It looks just like Lily to me and reminds me of a few of Gucci's puppy pictures. I bet the ankle area there is quite sensitive. ouchhie!



Beau's mom said:


> I'll be darned! I've always been soooooooo anti-tattoo. Now, I look at Laurie's and . . . OMG!! I know I've crossed the line now! Always said I couldn't think of anything I'd want etched into my body for the rest of my life -- until now. I don't live far from Laurie . How far away could her tattoo artist be???? lane:


I know...RIGHT? I think Laurie's tattoo may have been the first one I ever saw and was like "OMG I want that!"...not that there is anything wrong with skulls and koi fish.... ound: ..but it just looks amazing!



> tattoo pain: I explain to my non-tatted friends- like a bee sting. over and over again.
> 
> You pain receptors get tired of firing, after awhile, and your endorphins kick in, so it gets better about 20 minutes into the tattoo. but after the first 2 minutes, I'm always trying to get out of the chair and leave. certain places on the body hurt more and hurt less. and the post tattoo care ain't fun, it feels like a bad sunburn for a week.
> 
> I'm no wuss. I snapped a finger, during snowboarding, 1 1/4 inch oblique break and didn't shed a tear. also had a huge mass pushing on my bladder (didn't know) and I had acute renal failure, and that hurt 20x more than a tattoo (trying to pee but can't, not a drop after 24 hours of no peeing).


Egads. The needing to pee but can't pee has to be one of the most torcherous pain feelings I have ever felt, and I have had more than my fair share of waltzing with pain. It doesn't really look painful on TV, but the handful of bee stings I have had hurt like a *&*Y^!(@(!!

Tattoos are becoming so mainstream, I think..my kids all want them, but I have encouraged them to wait til they are atleast in their mid 20's- early 30's and save their money for a talented artist and not some stoner in the beach tattoo tourist shop, they are 24, 21 and 18 and still holding out and waiting, so that is a relief..I always joke with them though that if they ever got a tattoo it better be the 'heart w/ the "mom" banner'..ound: my poor kids will need therapy one day 

Kara


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

That is the best tat I have seen! I wanted to get one for my 50th birthday but chickened out....I think I just need to do it already! I was thinking Ozzie's paw prints would be cute but a portrait would be way better!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks! I do love it - and Lily will always be with me! 
I agree Kara, kids should wait until they have enough money and think seriously about what they want. My oldest son has 3, one of which he got at 18 because "an alleged friend" told him he would pay for it. So he got the outline of his astrological sign on his forearm and now he hates it and regrets it--- and the funny thing is, when they rearranged the signs - he is no longer the one that he has on his arm lol 
But later, after thinking about it he got the Iroquois flag on his upper shoulder (I am part Iroquois Indian), and it is beautiful!!!
Then he got his Great Grandfathers initials on the back of his upper arm. 
His last two are beautiful and have deep meaning to him - so I am ok with them. I just wish we could erase the one on his forearm!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Thanks! I do love it - and Lily will always be with me!
> I agree Kara, kids should wait until they have enough money and think seriously about what they want. My oldest son has 3, one of which he got at 18 because "an alleged friend" told him he would pay for it. So he got the outline of his astrological sign on his forearm and now he hates it and regrets it--- and the funny thing is, when they rearranged the signs - he is no longer the one that he has on his arm lol
> But later, after thinking about it he got the Iroquois flag on his upper shoulder (I am part Iroquois Indian), and it is beautiful!!!
> Then he got his Great Grandfathers initials on the back of his upper arm.
> His last two are beautiful and have deep meaning to him - so I am ok with them. I just wish we could erase the one on his forearm!!!


Yes, I agree! I've known more than a few people who got butt ugly budget hack-job tattoos when they were 18-19 OR, like your son, got something with really not much meaning and not thought out and that's why I've begged them to wait and choose carefully because laser removal is expensive and mom is not paying for it. I bet the Iroquis flag is beautiful!! Maybe he can find someone talented to hide the sign within something else one day (?) or he can show his kids what not to do on their 18th bday (or shortly thereafter)

I think I will get a tattoo before I die, I've officially decided to put it on my bucket list, my DH is going to shake his head and try to talk me out of it, but he should know better..I'm just as stubborn as he is when I have my mind made up about something 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good for you Kara!! Let me know when you decide to go!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

it's not like getting 5-6 bee stings, it's more like 50-100 bee stings.

yup. good times. most tatoo artists have portfolios. they always want to a bigger Tatt, b/c then the drawing will have more detail (more lines).

If any of you have kids that want a tatt, like others have said, I think instead oif saying 'no', make them get your approval on the caliber of the artist and the drawing itself. My first tatt, now that I know better, is butt ugly. my second tatt, an orchid (red and lots of pink hues - hate pink btw, but it's on my shoulder blade, lol), is really a work of art. the artist was a DB (not a nice word, just let your imagination run with you), and he hit on me, saying, ah hem, in detail what he would do to me. I was already under the needle, so not like I could leave with a half finished tatt.

So, yes, professional, aweseom artist, and good drawing don't always exist in one person, but they are out there to be found. I'm actually thinking about getting a puppy pic of Ollie done, I'm very fair (but tan really dark), so blacks and hues of grey would look really good on my skin. 

I promised myself to drop my 30 lbs of chunk, and until I do, I won't get another tatt. so at least a 3-4 month wait, lol.

You all might consider, getting a small 1/2 inch simple tatt, some where in a hideway spot, before you up in with a big fat huge tatt of your favorite hav, just so you know what you are getting into. Just a thought.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oooohhh, lots of bee stings does not sound like a fun time! My middle son has quite a few. One very large one on his right forearm. We met up for a family reunion a few years ago. He kept wearing a long sleeved sweatshirt. We were at breakfast and I saw this colored design creeping out from under the sweatshirt sleeve. He had been trying to hide it from me because he knew I would 'freak out'. Burst his bubble when I didn't say much! He was nearly 30 or maybe even 30 when he had it done and paid for it himself. I just asked if he was careful about going to a place that followed good hygiene practices. Ha - I should get one to shock him! Not too fond of a lot of pain though!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ I think you should get a tatt to shock your son, and also b/c you want one! there are far worse pains than a tatt. man up and get one!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmph...now I want one. ha ha


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How about we start some cute Tat pictures?


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

sprorchid said:


> ^ I think you should get a tatt to shock your son, and also b/c you want one! there are far worse pains than a tatt. man up and get one!


Ha - don't think it is going to be happening! Just got stung by a bumble bee this morning. If it feels like 50-100 bee stings, I can think of a lot more fun things to do!!!  The funny thing with my son is that he used to faint when his blood was drawn. And when I would take him to the doctor, he would say 'no needles, no needles'.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> How about we start some cute Tat pictures?


We had an older thread with some:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1517&highlight=tattoos

But it would be fun to see some new members and have a new thread. And if anyone DOES get a havanese tattoo..I hope they will come post it here!! 

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Found a few links on UTube on getting a tatoo. You will not like what you see on some of them with some people dealing with the pain. I love looking at tatoos and hearing the stories, but honestly, I think I will stick to real pictures.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm allergic to bees, wasps, hornets, well, ok, anything yellow that flies with venom.
I've only been stung once, when I was 28, and that's how I found out I was allergic (almost died before making it to urgent care). anyway, b/c I ride a motorcycle, I get monthly shots. it's the equivalent of 4 stings a month, in two shots.

anyway, bee stings hurt. it's sharp, acute, specific pain. then after the tatt, you have the equivalent of a 2nd degree sunburn, that same feeling of the heat on you, but you aren't in the sun. red and irritated like a sun burn.

so I don't blame you on skipping on the tatt pain.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I currently have 3 and already have plans for 2 more.
Tattoos are addictive


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have always wanted a small lady bug on my big toe.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've never noticed that Laurie! I LOVE it! Funny, I have been thinking about getting a little hav tattoo by my ankle!


----------

